# Monster sheds found near bismarck....



## littlegreenman87 (Jan 4, 2006)

Have you guys seen the pic of the sheds that the kid found somewhere near bismarck or center supposedly? he says they score 280" nontypical and the buck is still alive... hahahaha these look just like the roadkill buck from centers antlers... i got actually got to hold the rack of that bad boy at the big buck contest in beulah... wow!!!!

i would post the pic i have seen, but i don't want to get in trouble , is that legal?


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

yea man post it!


----------



## littlegreenman87 (Jan 4, 2006)

I honestly can't believe how much this looks like the center roadkill buck.... it looks like it could be his sheds... maybe they are...


----------



## littlegreenman87 (Jan 4, 2006)

does anybody know anything about this?? If you do, please inform us , or at least tell us what you think


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

I don't think they look like the Roadkill bucks antlers. The Center buck was a "Clean" 6x7 or something like that these are pretty trashy am I right?


----------



## littlegreenman87 (Jan 4, 2006)

yeah, i have been looking at the footage i got that night at the big buck contest, and the center buck looks a lot more 'typical' then this one... thanks for clearing that up

Does anyone no of any pictures of the roadkill buck?? i really would like to see some....


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Here you go

I've got a little photo page made up for the "Road King" I gave him a nickname also. I was able to get some nice photos of the rack and talk with Mr. Schmidt about the entire ordeal.

The other sheds are gigantic as well, like my buddy said that measured him "he's got stickers coming off his kickers!
:beer: 
http://community.webshots.com/user/goatboys69


----------



## littlegreenman87 (Jan 4, 2006)

hey thank you so much goatboy.... that is exactly what i needed....


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Are the deer shedding their antlers already? I have seen some fat, broad doe today. And of all the deer I saw I didnt see buck. Didnt even think of shedding at the moment of seeing them. Love,


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

You bet they are, friend of mine has already found 37 of them and that was by last week. It is quite early to have this many on the ground already, so get looking!


----------



## littlegreenman87 (Jan 4, 2006)

i can't believe that many bucks are shedding already....
what area of the state do you guys live in?? I used to live near kenmare... and sometimes the bucks wouldn't shed until late march....

i sure wish i had a place to look for sheds these days... montana sucks boys...


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

As I was tracking a button buck I shot last night, I found an antler that was a 6 point. It had double brow tines and the last two pionts were almost palmated. It is thick also. This was the only time I hunted this spot this year. You can bet I will be trying it a lot more next year hoping for this hog to show up!!!!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Dan,did you end up finding that deer?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

yes!!!!!


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

buttonbuck? shame on you. :beer:

congrats


----------



## littlegreenman87 (Jan 4, 2006)

How did this turn into a personal conversation about a button buck??? hahahahahahahahahaha
thats good stuff...


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

:withstupid:


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

we were doe hunting on the 2nd of January and I shot a buck that had dropped his antlers already so yes, they are.


----------

